# Wifi Tethering Kindle Fire



## Todd W (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm running the latest version of TSM Resurrection on my fascinate and really loving it. One thing I can't do it tether my Kindle Fire to my phone. I can get an ipod and laptop to connect but I can't get my Fire to. We are about to go on a trip and I'd love to get it to work. I've tried Barnacle among others and can't get it to work. Is there a setting or specific app I should use?


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Type "Google code wifi tether" in your browser and download the latest version. Then in settings, set profile to "netd master" and device to "nexus s"

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------

